# notice any thig diffrent "plugs"



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Look me in the eye when you're asking a question. Philly Jack


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Look me in the eye when you're asking a question.


 LOL

LOOK ME IN THE EYE and give the plugs...LOOK ME IN THE EYE and give the plugs...LOOK ME IN THE EYE and give the plugs...LOOK ME IN THE EYE and give the plugs....


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

bingo...
what do you think do you like the eyes??????

the plugs are5 1/2 long nd 1 1/2oz

thay are the first big run i did with the duplactor. so thaty are the first of 20 lolhope ou like them cuse you will be seeing more.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Smitty, those eyes. Like HellRay said, gotta add to my Smitty colloection. Make sure you let me know. Philly Jack


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Smitty, got that plug you promised me today. Beautiful, as usual. Wife wants me to get the match so she can wear them as earings-nah. 
Would like to see more of your stuff for sale. Maybe the marketplace? Ask Sand Flea or one of the other mods for advice. Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

cool happy you like it.
i sent you a pm.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

smitty - sent you a PM


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Smitty
You do great work.
Do you have any interest in trading plugs for saltwater flies?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Very nice work smitty! I'd like to get my hands on one of those "bunker" or black\purple colors if you start selling them.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Too Busy said:


> Smitty
> You do great work.
> Do you have any interest in trading plugs for saltwater flies?



thanks for the offer but i am over loaded with fishing stuff.

thanks smitty


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Rockstar said:


> Very nice work smitty! I'd like to get my hands on one of those "bunker" or black\purple colors if you start selling them.


thanks for the kind words.
i sent you a pm.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

all your plugs R belong to me.


----------

